

Chef (programming language) - Mz
http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/chef.html

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _Chef is a programming language in which programs look like recipes._

I have no clue how serious they are.

~~~
tjr
Some very nice example programs, such as:

[http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/chef_fib.html](http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/chef_fib.html)

